# Power cord strain relief for ceiling outlets



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wish had know about this before , as it’s going to make things much more flexible.
I wanted to have my power for my work station and table saw drop from the ceiling .
My electrician used twist lock connectors, and I was going to use the 6” DC pipe as something to secure it to in order to take the weight off the plug .

https://www.automationdirect.com/ad...in_reliefs,_support_cord_grips_-a-_pull_grips

Little did I know about these , although we used a version of them to pull cable for years .
Now they have a version that you use to hold the power cord up . 
It provides me with much more flexibility, as I can mount a hook wherever I want on the ceiling if I want to change where I want it to drop , making getting the outlets in the perfect location less critical .

Here’s a pic . The second pic is of this system . The third is what we used to use back in the day for pulling cable . It’s a genius idea for hanging cords , as they do not slip


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wish had know about this before , as it’s going to make things much more flexible.
> I wanted to have my power for my work station and table saw drop from the ceiling .
> My electrician used twist lock connectors, and I was going to use the 6” DC pipe as something to secure it to in order to take the weight off the plug .
> 
> ...


Good one, Rick
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good one, Rick
> Herb


Thanks Herb . 
I put a longer cord on the table saw in order to change its location if it becomes necessary .
Very pleased with this idea so far


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a good fix Rick. I've been thinking about some way to hand power above my workbench so corded tool cables stay out of the way.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"back in the day?" we still use cord grips for pulling cables....:grin:

Glad to know that you are working to make your installation a professional one! Safe, Always!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats better,thanks, Gene. I see the 15° bit I use for my pantograph to make carvings.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thats better,thanks, Gene. I see the 15° bit I use for my pantograph to make carvings.
> Herb


You ok Herb ? Not stroking out on us I hope


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> That's a good fix Rick. I've been thinking about some way to hand power above my workbench so corded tool cables stay out of the way.


In this photo you you can just see the box I have hanging from the ceiling and the power bar I have plugged into it. https://www.routerforums.com/attach...work-bench-pictures-khal-tom-work-bench-5.jpg Nothing fancy. I took an extension cord and replaced the plug in with a surface mount electrical box and plugged it into a wall outlet. Then I just installed a hook above the wall outlet and one above my bench. There's enough friction going over the two hooks to keep the box at the height you want. This is the way I've had it for at least the last 15 years. Harry Sinclair said he did the same thing once when the subject of getting power to your bench came up. Works. Just depends on how fancy a setup you want.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> You ok Herb ? Not stroking out on us I hope


Something happened I was typing a reply to another thread and it flipped over to this thread, it has happened to me twice now, and I see it happened to Tom not long ago.

HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Something happened I was typing a reply to another thread and it flipped over to this thread, it has happened to me twice now, and I see it happened to Tom not long ago.
> 
> HErb


I was pretty sure what happened Herb . Just checking ,as we love ya and hate to see anything happen to you .

I don’t know why , but as I was laying in bed last night I remembered your story of those people that broke into your house and stole your truck .Thats just gotta be the scariest thing to comprehend imo .
Couldn’t imagine sleeping while there’s strangers walking around my house


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> In this photo you you can just see the box I have hanging from the ceiling and the power bar I have plugged into it. https://www.routerforums.com/attach...work-bench-pictures-khal-tom-work-bench-5.jpg Nothing fancy. I took an extension cord and replaced the plug in with a surface mount electrical box and plugged it into a wall outlet. Then I just installed a hook above the wall outlet and one above my bench. There's enough friction going over the two hooks to keep the box at the height you want. This is the way I've had it for at least the last 15 years. Harry Sinclair said he did the same thing once when the subject of getting power to your bench came up. Works. Just depends on how fancy a setup you want.


That’s a great idea . Actually I was going to have a another single gang outlet in addition to the 20 amp 240 outlet .
It was going to be for a 120v 20amp twist lock receptacle that will drop down and feed my router table in the extension wing of the table saw . 

I should get a 2 gang box put in with an additional twist lock , and have it hanging over the work station / outfield table . 
I’d love to be able to hand route something without the cord getting stuck on everything.
So thanks for bringing that idea up


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

I'd save $20/pop and use a 2' or so strand of 12G Romex, the insulated white or black wire. Twist it to conform to the one shown. But I'm cheap.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I just had a thought . An overhead plug may not help a lot for a work station , as my router triggers the Festool vacuum . 
Could bypass the triggering system and do it manually but then I have to deal with the vacuum hose getting in the way regardless 

So I think I’ll just mount the 2 gang outlet for power under the wing of of table saw , and maybe build some kind of boom that hangs over the work station at some point


----------

